# Please Help Viper 5901 will not Auto-rearm



## mugenfa5 (Sep 15, 2013)

I tried searching around and googling but I couldn't find an answer. I have a Viper 5901 installed a awhile ago and I never really paid attention to the auto re-arm because I was pretty good on remember to arm my vehicle everytime. I notice my car does not auto re-arm when I leave my doors unlocked or when my car alarm goes off. Is there a function somewhere I'm missing to enable this feature? I can't go back to my installer because he's out of business. Any help would be appreciated.


----------

